# Donation of Half a property



## Wilma Flinstone (Nov 16, 2013)

My husband and me purchased a house in the regime of Community of Goods. It is his name on deeds. But as it was purchased in Community of Goods my name appears on the document as owning 1/2 of it.

Since purchasing the house we have since changed our regime to Separation of Goods.

My husband wants me to be the sole owner of the property. He wants to donate his half of the property to me.

However we have been told that this cannot be done as given that the property was purchased in the regime of Community of Goods he will always own 50% of the house. Even though now we have changed our regime to Separation of Goods.

Does anyone know if this is correct or have a solution as to how my husband may donate / give ma his half of the property?

Thank you.


----------

